# My computer is not reading my usb?



## Madang (Jan 26, 2012)

My laptop computer is not reading any USB that is put in. I've tried all the ports and still doesn't work. My friend put her USB in my computer and it didn't read that either. It should bring up a message when inserted saying what device it is but nothing comes up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it worked previously and not now, try System Restore. Also try "repowering" by shutting down and this is important, *unplugging* the computer for about 30 seconds.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Once you plug the USB in, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt.msc* icon and Run As Administrator. In the Device Manager do you see any yellow marks next to devices? Or under* U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers do you see an *Unknown* device? If so, right click and *Uninstall* them. Remove the USB and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up plug it back in. You should get a new Hardware Wizard. If you do but you don't see the USB in Explorer go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt.msc* icon and *Run As Administrator*. In Disk Management do you see your USB device there? It may be taking up the same drive letter as another device, you can right click it and choose *Change Drive Letter or Paths*. 
If none of this happens, go to the computer manufacturers *Support/Download Drivers* site and type in your service tag# or make and model # and download the *Chipset* driver for your particular computer.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You may find the steps in this MS article helpful USB port may stop working after you remove or insert a USB device there's also an auto-fix button lower down the page.


----------

